# How long did it take your dog to recover from spaying?



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm just wondering as I'm going to be going back to work soon and I'm wanting to get my dog done but don't really want to leave her on her own or with a dog sitter while she's in the worst part of recovery. How many days should it take to get her over the operation in terms of not being ill/having toilet issues and getting back to her usual self?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

They are usually over the worst by the following morning and able to take little trips out for toilet breaks.
I made sure I had at least 5 days off for all of mine. I worried in case they chewed their stitches.


----------



## niknakkx (Sep 28, 2010)

is this the same for dogs & bitches? :confused1:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, the surgery is less invasive for a dog but they could still chew stitches out.
Plus my boy was a huge drama queen when he was neutered and really milked the sympathy vote!!:lol:


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

It took clover 4 days to be fully back to her normal self.. her stitches were in for 7 days and I never left her alone in those 7 days


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Heidi was about 4 days too but I was around all the time until stitches came out on the 10th day.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Bell was a little different as she was poorly before her op. It took her 4 days and nights of constant sleeping And didn't eat or drink for almost 3 days-she took 1 ice cube 36 hrs after op. 

Her wound healed beautifully and she left it alone but she didn't want to do anything for a good 10 days post spay xx


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

3 days post spay almost normal. 
stitches came out after 10 days, and she wasn't left unsupervised at all in that period.

By 5 days I'd say she was 100% well from the surgey!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

It took Kali around three days and she was back to normal, didn't have to have stitches out as they were disolvable.

The one thing she HATED was the buster collar so I took it off as I was with her the first 7 days constantly - she didn't even try to get at the stitches.

I think a comfy collar is far better and acts like a cushion when they are sleeping.


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Plus my boy was a huge drama queen when he was neutered and really milked the sympathy vote!!:lol:


Aaaww bless


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Molly is being spayed in feb that will be 3 months after her 2nd season i cant wait really as i hate the seasons, but ime also aprehensive as ive only ever had dogs neutered and know its a bigger op for bitches planned to take a week off just in case she is poorly. When i get asked how long it took for the dogs to get back to their normal self and i say "oh about 2 hours after getting home" they think ime joking believe me ime not


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Molly is being spayed in feb that will be 3 months after her 2nd season i cant wait really as i hate the seasons, but ime also aprehensive as ive only ever had dogs neutered and know its a bigger op for bitches planned to take a week off just in case she is poorly. When i get asked how long it took for the dogs to get back to their normal self and i say "oh about 2 hours after getting home" they think ime joking believe me ime not


I was so worried about getting little Bella spayed - and yet it was actually so much better than I had feared. A bit sleepy first day or 2, then from day 3 on we had no spay related problems at all. i thought she'd bother her stitches but she didn't, so we didn't even need the horrible buster collar.

Only prob was she got diarhhea from the antibiotics, but we had to finish the course. but the actual spay itself wasn't at all bad ( I speak for myself, but Bella was begging to play fetch and run around with other dogs on day 3 so she cant have been feeling too ****!.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> I was so worried about getting little Bella spayed - and yet it was actually so much better than I had feared. A bit sleepy first day or 2, then from day 3 on we had no spay related problems at all. i thought she'd bother her stitches but she didn't, so we didn't even need the horrible buster collar.
> 
> Only prob was she got diarhhea from the antibiotics, but we had to finish the course. but the actual spay itself wasn't at all bad ( I speak for myself, but Bella was begging to play fetch and run around with other dogs on day 3 so she cant have been feeling too ****!.


I think its the unknown that worries you if ide had another dog neutered then i wouldnt be worried,but bless her, i think weve babied her a bit too much. I was hoping to have got her spayed 3 months after her 1st season, i really hated it when she was in season.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I think its the unknown that worries you if ide had another dog neutered then i wouldnt be worried,but bless her, i think weve babied her a bit too much. I was hoping to have got her spayed 3 months after her 1st season, i really hated it when she was in season.


Oh I know....it was a NIGHTMARE when Bella was in heat, apart from her massive swelling and feeling unwell, it just went on forever, and finding places to walk (on lead) was just so tiering... glad it's over for good!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Nellybelly said:


> Oh I know....it was a NIGHTMARE when Bella was in heat, apart from her massive swelling and feeling unwell, it just went on forever, and finding places to walk (on lead) was just so tiering... glad it's over for good!


Ye so will i far too complicated these girlies.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

my willow got done last fri- she slept for 2 day.s had her post op check up mon- she si severely brusised bless her which i think she licks more than her stitches- they come out day 10 which is mon... she hates having to go for wee on the lead bless her! i got her done on a friday & took 3 days off work to care for her & keep her apart from her sister


----------

